# What compliments the ability to clone?



## Dyeeeee (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello, I'm getting close to introducing a character, but I decided to scrap my first idea of her powers since it didn't exactly fit.

Basically,

I want to write a two on two fight scene. I have everyone's abilities down except for the dame in question. Her partner in the fight has the ability to clone himself. I wanted to make a team attack for them but I don't know a good mix for a partner that can clone himself. Any ideas?


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 2, 2018)

How about someone that can be in two places at once. Well, okay, that is a little like cloning yourself, but it gives me an idea: why not base your powers on turns of phrase like that. "I can't be in two places at once!" (clones self) "What am I, made of money?" (turns temporarily to a copper-nickel alloy) "I can't stop time, you know!" (can actually stop time for 3 seconds); "You'll catch your death of cold" (an actual incantation that induces debilitating sneezing fits in one's adversaries). Then you can have a whole backstory about the curious ways they got their powers. You may of course have to dress it up to match your writing style and genre. Anyway, give it a think. Good luck


----------



## JustRob (Jun 2, 2018)

If one character can double himself then the complementary power, mathematically speaking, would be that she can halve herself, i.e. only be half there, not meaning some parts of her being all there and some not at all but rather every part of her being halfway substantial. You could make this power unidirectional so that attacks on her from the front simply penetrate her leaving her unharmed while attacks from behind affect her normally. One should never make a character entirely invulnerable and this means that she would need agility to keep her opponent in front of her while perhaps her colleague (or maybe his clone) protected her vulnerable back. Of course, as her attacks on her opponent would be forwards, i.e. effectively from back to front, they would logically have the full effect although backswipes to protect her rear might be ineffective because of her wraithlike substance in that direction. I don't recollect encountering a character who only has substance in one direction, so this might be an interesting concept to play with because it creates unusual situations. That's my suggestion anyway.

By the way, remember the difference between the words "compl_i_ment" and "compl_e_ment". You can't correct the text in titles, so maybe you realised that you'd spelled it wrongly afterwards anyway.


----------



## Dyeeeee (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks that's a good brainstorming tactic. I'll make a list and try and fuse them with stuff I find on generators see if I come up with something clever.

And halving sounds interesting! I guess I got a free starting point in the brainstorm lol. And I didn't know I spelled it wrong at first lol. I can't spell early in the mornings


----------



## moderan (Jun 2, 2018)

This isn't research.


----------



## Dyeeeee (Jun 2, 2018)

Explain.


----------



## moderan (Jun 2, 2018)

Research is looking up facts* or developing ideas based on facts* that have been looked up, not brainstorming because you can't figure out a scene. This is brainstorming...more like braindrizzling but whatever. You're not actually looking anything up or getting real information except for spelling help.

*or theories or whatever. Items of information


----------



## Dyeeeee (Jun 2, 2018)

I had a question so I asked. Thought that was all it took, silly me. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 2, 2018)

Dyeeeee said:


> I had a question so I asked. Thought that was all it took, silly me. Thanks for the insight.



Don't mind him, he's ... (cups mouth behind hand, whispers) ... _published_.


----------



## moderan (Jun 2, 2018)

You forgot disrespectful


----------

